# ...Job offer



## teegee (Dec 21, 2010)

I am a mgt professional with 12 yrs exp , I have an offer from Abu Dhabi based co. - base salary 15,000 Dhs, plus family acco , plus car, plus insurance and air passage. Bonus will not be mentioned in the contract but the practise has been 1 months base sal pa.

I am evaluating the above with another offer in India so would welcome comments on the UAE offer, which will help me take a call. I will be moving with my wife.

thnx...


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope you don't have children in your family ?
well if you do then the equation changes whats the other offer like in India ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds enough to live on, but whether it is commensurate with your experience etc. is up to you to decide
Also, be very sure of what acco they are offering - housing in Abu dhabi is quite expensive!


----------



## teegee (Dec 21, 2010)

thnx...the acco would be similar to their snr mgt i m told, wuld need 2bhk furnished.

They offer education allowance for mgt staff with kids. The offer in India is Rs.35 lacs CTC.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

are you serious both the offers are almost equal (including the approximate value of the allowances), the Indian offer may be slightly more even after that and Dubai is much more expensive then any city in India. 

You should go with the Indian offer hands down or get your Dubai offer doubled to make sense.


----------



## teegee (Dec 21, 2010)

The 2 offers seemed comparable, the AD one is base salary of Dhs 180k plus Dhs 15 -30k 'potential' bonus per annum. Acco, car , food,medicals, holiday & air passage on account of the co. This is approx Rs.25 lacs pa.

The Indian offer of Rs.35 lacs CTC, will be approx Rs. 25 lacs post tax and on that expense of house rental , car/gas, driver, insurance etc of around Rs. 6 lacs, which gives you net Rs. 19 lacs pa.

I have lived for a short duration on projects in UAE, and am aware it is expensive. Since housing , car, medicals etc were taken care of by employer maybe the offers were comparable.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

I sincerely feel you will be able to do a lot more in India with your 19 L than you would be able to do in dubai with a comparable amount which is what you will be left with.

For example:- check out the fees of the schools in Dubai. 

If you have the potential of getting a 35 L package in India than you should definitely look at a figure of 30k pm in Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

teegee said:


> The 2 offers seemed comparable, the AD one is base salary of Dhs 180k plus Dhs 15 -30k 'potential' bonus per annum. Acco, car , food,medicals, holiday & air passage on account of the co. This is approx Rs.25 lacs pa.
> 
> The Indian offer of Rs.35 lacs CTC, will be approx Rs. 25 lacs post tax and on that expense of house rental , car/gas, driver, insurance etc of around Rs. 6 lacs, which gives you net Rs. 19 lacs pa.
> 
> I have lived for a short duration on projects in UAE, and am aware it is expensive. Since housing , car, medicals etc were taken care of by employer maybe the offers were comparable.


I would have taken up the Indian offer over the UAE (not just monetary but "softer" issues). but both offers are okay and not very different. To be honest, after housing Abu Dhabi is as cheap or as expensive as you want to make it. Living reasonably lavishly, you can probably save a substantial amount in AUH


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

You should not compare the two jobs based only on your salary..
Is your UAE offer substantially better than India (30%+ more) - India will experience a 15% salary hikes every year where as UAE will be in single digits
Which one is offereing career growth opportunites? Are you likely to rise up the hierarchy faster here?
Does working in UAE offer any significant benefit on your CV which will benefit you in long term?
I guess in India for tht money you will be able to afford a lot of domestic help through out the day, which might not be the case in AUH...
Indian job market is booming because of high GDP growth. So there will be more opportunites available...
If you ask these questions to yourself, you will get your answer. 
Just to move here for 10kUSD more is not good for your career..


----------



## teegee (Dec 21, 2010)

thank u all for the inputs, much appreciated. I guess this is going to be a tough one purely on comp. Had thought of doin another couple of years as an expat before going the family way and settle in India.

Luckily have time to decide, and hopefully nego


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

My advice is to take the offer in India. That offer seems to be reasonable for the number of years of management experience you have behind you whereas the UAE one seems quite low. In terms of a like for like offer, you should be targeting the range of AED 35-40K mark excluding tickets, insurance etc (but including a cash housing allowance).

Secondly, there is no comparison vs. the lifestyle you can have in India for that offer vs. this one. UAE is more expensive that many western countries to live in. And there is no point in moving from your home country unless its resulting in a substantial increase in your monthly savings / lifestyle.


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

Earn in DUBAI , spend in INDIA -


----------

